# LP Painted Ponys - 2015 Foaling



## paintponylvr (Apr 18, 2015)

So, I've already posted details on the other MareStare board. Last summer, 3 yr old Wizard (Buckeye WCF Classical Wizard) had 2 very happy hours out with our sr mares. I know I put 5 mares out there (and may have put the other 2 sr shetland mares out as well - not sure). SOOOO I looks like at least 2 are pregnant and the balance we wait and see.

Wizard is homozygous for bay, heterozygous for black and homozygous for Tobiano. All of his foals will be Tobiano, black based will be bay and he can also sire chestnut which will carry a bay gene. He was bred by Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm.







Here are the original 5 mares that were in the pasture he got into:

Bell - 92 foundation shetland mare, 40". tested heterozygous for black & homozygous for silver. She's had 2 silver pinto mares for us so far. Pic taken May 2012.






Bit - 1991 foundation shetland mare, 40". Not tested for color due to losing pregnancies/foals. Hope she's not actually pregnant. She and Bell are full sisters - and think Bit is also homozygous for silver. We are watching her carefully to see if she shows signs of being in foal and as she'd get closer to the time (due in mid-June). Pic taken Aug 2010.






Cheri - 2008 foundation (over height limit for showing) shetland - 43"+. Homozygous black & Tobiano, heterozygous for bay. She is a 3/4 sister to the colt that covered her so I am a little less than thrilled. Could be a super nice foal or a not so good one. We'll see. Pictured as a yearling. Bred by Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm.






The next two mares are pregnant.

Koalah - 1998 foundation shetland mare - also over the limit at the withers at 43". Homozgyous black, 1 silver gene, 1 tobiano gene. Her foal will be either bay or silver bay. Bred by Wa-Full Farm.






Tory - 2008 foundation shetland, 40". chestnut, no silver, 1 tobiano gene. She will have a chestnut or a bay foal. She is one of our "wild child" mares - very hard to work with as she's always over reactive. BUT she sure has some nice foals!! Bred by Cherry Hill Farm.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 18, 2015)

W/O my notes that disappeared, I don't remember if these two mares were put in that pasture that day or not. I'm thinking they were and that they may be pregnant - but we are playing the watching game with them.

'Clipse - 03 foundation shetland mare (over the height limit for showing), 44". I have not yet had her color tested. She is the dam of Cheri and is a 1/2 sister to Wizard. Bred by Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm.






and K-La - a 95 foundation type shetland mare that is currently not transferable so "grade pony". 44" red roan w/ extensive white markings (sabino?). Bred by Royal Pony Farm.


----------



## amysue (Apr 20, 2015)

Lucky lil buzzard, good thing he is so handsome. Lol. Beautiful mares, cannot wait to see those babies!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 20, 2015)

amysue said:


> Lucky lil buzzard, good thing he is so handsome. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was so disappointed at first because the plan wasn't to breed any of the mares... Then, when he and "THEY", got his highness out of his pen, I was actually angry - because they all "destroyed" my pact w/ my hubby NOT to breed for any foals. And I knew where we were financially. Ah well. I was soooo relieved when ALL of the mares came back into season multiple times.

Then earlier this year, I wondered if I would need to get him tested to see if he was fertile... HAHAHHA!








Larry is now consigned to the fact that we are having at least two definite foals, possibly more. He's not real happy that they are all due - our anniversary weekend. Our 27th and he wanted to go out of town/out of state for a "honeymoon" style celebration... He knows thats "out" now.

I'm kinda excited. I can't wait to see what he actually sires - I've had 3 fillies out of Koalah by our previous stallion (my only regret is that I didn't breed her to our b/w stallion before he passed). She arrived pregnant when I purchased her and produced a colt for that breeding - about 8 months after I purchased her. All of those carried at least one silver gene (will be testing the last two fillies this month yet). Tory arrived pregnant and produced a colt, then produced a colt sired by our 1st b/w stallion. He's nice - plan on retaining him (for now) and later crossing him on some of the retained fillies... I'd really like to have a filly out of Tory.

Sooo - now what to look at? I know that several of our jr mares have been coming into heat (they are old enough to be bred and have already been started in harness - but right now I'm concentrating more on older mares for breeding), but haven't tried any breeding with them yet... Was looking at breeding 2, but now want to wait until we know how many we will have this summer. Then I don't want to breed that late - I prefer jan - apr foals here in NC.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 20, 2015)

Amy Sue - I remember you doing a write up on your colt when you got him. It's been a while... How's he doing? Is that who your mares are bred to?


----------



## amysue (Apr 21, 2015)

I have not used Turbo "Ccummins tebo diesel" by "Swan. Cruise Control" yet for breeding. They're both dropped and ready to go, but I prefer to wait until they're a bit older. I have 6 stallions, no there's no reason to rush him. His training is going great, he is ground driving and almost ready to hitch to the cart. He loves to jump, so we do that with him almost every day. It took a while to get him to be a "barn horse" you know, cross-tieing and standing and tolerating handling. A few of my mares are wild, and take a bit of effort to catch, and they do not stand well. I will not tolerate that in a stud, it's too dangerous. So now Turbo does all of that stuff well, especially standing for hoof trimming. I hate having horses who don't stand to be maintained. Luckily, he enjoys the attention and is moving forward. I plan on breaking him to ride, as my best friend is petite enough to finish him. I like having the option in case for some reason, breeding him doesn't work out. I hope it does though, as I feel he would produce lovely foals. The stallion that I did breed the Shetlands too, "Redman" was an impulse purchase. Was only going to rent him, ended up getting to keep him. I like him, but he is skittish and requires extra handling. He is not aggressive with the mares or with people, so I am willing to continue using him for now. I do not feel un safe around him as he is just nervous but likes attention. I am not sure if we will ever show him, but he gets along fine here and probably won't be going anywhere anytime soon.

I am sorry your lil guy ruined your anniversary plans. I understand how it is. We have been married almost 3 years and still haven't had a honeymoon yet. Maybe it will turn out great, with awesome foals and you could sell them and take a nice trip somewhere later. You never know.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't know how to do the quote thing but Amy Sue had a wonderful suggestion. Sell the babies and go on a honey moon , paid (or sired) by your boy! Can't wait to see the baby pics.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 30, 2015)

We'll figure something out, I'm sure. Just - hubby not happy - and well, think of the saying ... "She ain't happy, ain't no-one happy" and you'll get the picture...

The girls are "plodding along". I've kept up with their pics on the Mare Stare section.

Eclipse, my girlfriends' pony (foundation shetland sired by Captains' showman) foaled on the 27th of April. Here is Triple PPPs Mohican or "Mo". "Mo" is sired by LP Painted Mo-Olympus the pony that Vicki purchased from me and then gelded. Mo will be Oly's only foal.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 7, 2015)

Koalah foaled on Friday (328 days gestation). A gorgeous bay tobiano filly. We haven't decided on a name yet...
















Waiting on Tory and think that 'Clipse is in foal. 'Clipse's belly has gone "poof" (basketball) and she's developing an udder now.

Pretty sure that Bell, Bit, Cheri and K-La are NOT pregnant. They aren't showing any developing signs of getting ready to foal at all... which is fine with us.


----------

